# more sig probs



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

hiya, this probably been asked loads here but i want to put a pic of my car on my sig. but when i do this appears
Your images may only be up to 175 pixels high.
Your images may only be up to 450 pixels wide.

this is the pic i want up, can anyone help?? thanks


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I think the message you get is saying your sig pic is too big - your pic properties indicates it's 480 x 360 pixels so you need to reduce it. You can use a free down load application such as VSO Image Resizer - link here:

http://www.vso-software.fr/products/image_resizer/

Cheers.

Moley


----------

